
The Lisp Curse (2011) - felipelalli
http://www.winestockwebdesign.com/Essays/Lisp_Curse.html
======
tony-allan
Update on October 6, 2017. N.B.: Please stop submitting this to Hacker News!
Look at the Hacker News search results for this essay. Check out the note for
the first entry: Come on, everyone! Let's beat the dead horse one more time!
If you want to earn Hacker News e-cred, then try submitting The Eternal
Mainframe, instead.

[http://www.winestockwebdesign.com/Essays/Lisp_Curse.html](http://www.winestockwebdesign.com/Essays/Lisp_Curse.html)

------
LandR
Link is just to this page?

Did you mean to link this?

[http://www.winestockwebdesign.com/Essays/Lisp_Curse.html](http://www.winestockwebdesign.com/Essays/Lisp_Curse.html)

Also,lol at the first paragraph on that page

> Update on October 6, 2017. N.B.: Please stop submitting this to Hacker News!
> Look at the Hacker News search results for this essay.

ha!

~~~
felipelalli
Some confusion on submission! Thanks for report.

